# continuar (accent)



## John Sebastián

Hola compañeros y compañeras,

I came across a question about the accent for the conjugation of _continuar_ and _acariciar_.

continúo,continúas...
acaricio,acaricias...

Like _acaricio_, I wonder why the accent for _continuo _should be stressed on _i. Isn't_ _uo_ a double-vowel?

I guess if it is because of the word root?

Thanks.


----------



## Amapolas

_UO_ is a diphtong. This means that 'nuo/nuas' is just one syllable. 

But by putting the stress on the weak vowel U, you 'break' the dipthong and so you get two distinct syllables: NÚ + O or NÚ + AS.

This is the pronunciation of these words that you write, which are the 1st and 2nd person conjugations of the verb 'continuar' in the present tense. Note, however, that the same words without the tilde exist too as adjectives (continuo, continua and their plurals) meaning _continuous_ in English.


----------



## Circunflejo

In theory /uo/ is a diphtong. However, sometimes it's pronounced like an hiatus. In those cases, a _tilde_ is put over the weak vowel (the /u/ on your case). It doesn't matter if following the general rules for putting _tildes_, it should be there or not, if a diphtong is pronounced like an hiatus, you have to put it (exceptions are rare and you are unlikely to find them). Therefore, con-ti-nuo is a 3 sillables word meaning continuous in English and (yo) con-ti-nú-o is a 4 syllables word meaning I continue in English.


----------



## Aviador

Sometime ago I posted in one of these forums a list I elaborated with all the possible vowel pair combinations and the effect they have in syllabic division and the necessity or not of an accent mark on a closed vowel when it doesn't belong in the same syllable with an open one. In the examples, the two vowel sequence is highlighted. I hope it helps:

Open vowels are _*a*_, _*e*_, _*o*_. Closed vowels are _*i*_, _*u*_.

*1. Two open vowels* in sequence belong to separate syllables: *a*_-_*é*_-r_*e*_-_*o*; _p_*o*_-_*e*_-ta_; _c_*a*_-_*ó*_-ti-co_.
*2. Two closed vowels* in sequence belong to the same syllable: _r_*ui*_-na_; _v_*iu*_-da_.
*3. Any two same vowels* in sequence belong to separate syllables: _z_*o*_-_*o*_-ló-gico_; _ch_*i*_-_*i*_-ta_.
*4. An open vowel followed by a closed unaccented vowel* belong to the same syllable: *au*_-to_; _p_*ei*_-ne_.
*5. A closed unaccented vowel followed by an open vowel* belong to the same syllable: _v_*io*_-lín_; _c_*uo*_-ta_.​
In the next sequences of open and closed vowels, the prosodic accent goes on the closed vowel of the pair which makes them to be naturally pronounced in separate syllables. To indicate this in the written language, an accent mark is put on the stressed closed vowel:

*6. An open vowel followed by an accented closed vowel* belong to separate syllables: *o*_-_*í*_-do_; _R_*a*_-_*ú*_l_.
*7. An accented closed vowel followed by an open vowel* belong to separate syllables: _l_*í*_-_*o*; _p_*ú*_-_*a*.​
Some of the examples have an accent mark on an open vowel: _aéreo_, _caótico_ and _zoológico_. This is required by the general rule of accents and not by the necessity of signaling a hiatus. These are proparoxytone words, in which the stressed syllable is the third last one. The general accent rule says that *all* proparoxytone words must have an accent mark on the stressed syllable.
On the other hand, the word _Raúl_ has an accent mark which is only needed to signal the hiatus although it is not required by the general accent rule. The general rule says that all words that are orally stressed on the last syllable and at the same time end on a consonant that is not _n_ nor _s_ do not necessitate an accent mark.

If you apply the above information to the words in your post, John Sebastián, you can have the following:

*Acaricio* and *acaricias*. These are cases of a closed unaccented vowel (_i_) followed by an open vowel (_o_ and _a_, respectively). According to point 5 in the list, a closed unaccented vowel followed by an open vowel *naturally* belong to the same syllable. Since this is not an exception, no accent mark is required. When reading, you know that those vowels must be pronounced in one continuous single voice emission (slurring) and when writing such a word, you know that is doesn't need an accent mark.

_*Continúo *_and_* continúas*_. These are cases of a closed accented vowel (_u_) followed by an open vowel (_o_ and _a_, respectively). According to point 7 on the list, an accented closed vowel followed by an open vowel belong to separate syllables: _con-ti-nú-o_, _con-ti-nú-a_. *Naturally* these two vowels would belong to the same syllable (point number 5), but to indicate this *exceptional* case, an accent mark is necessary on the closed vowel. So, when writing and reading you have to have this in mind. If you read, you know that the stress must be put on the vowel with the accent mark and when you write such a word, you know that it needs an accent mark to be pronounced correctly.


----------



## Peterdg

Aviador said:


> *5. A closed unaccented vowel followed by an open vowel* belong to the same syllable: _v_*io*_-lín_; _c_*uo*_-ta_.


This is not always true, I'm afraid. e.g. "rio" (before written as "rió"), 'frio" (before written as "frió"), "pie" (before written as "pié"; pretérito simple de "piar")), "guion" (before written as "guión"). Other short words where it is true: "vio", "dio" and "pie" (extremidad de la pierna).


----------



## Amapolas

Peterdg said:


> This is not always true, I'm afraid. e.g. "rio" (before written as "rió"), 'frio" (before written as "frió"), "pie" (before written as "pié"; pretérito simple de "piar")), "guion" (before written as "guión"). Other short words where it is true: "vio", "dio" and "pie" (extremidad de la pierna).


Pero varios de estos son monosílabos (vio, dio, pie), así que la regla que da Aviador es válida para ellos. Y en los otros casos, depende del hablante. Por eso es que la RAE solía permitirlos acentuados o sin acento, según el hablante lo pronunciara en una sílaba o en dos. Creo que esto ha cambiado y que ahora se los considera a todos monosilábicos, y es por ello que han perdido el acento. (Aunque no para mí. )


----------



## Peterdg

Amapolas said:


> Pero varios de estos son monosílabos (vio, dio, pie)


Eso es lo que dije también.


Amapolas said:


> y que ahora se los considera a todos monosilábicos, y es por ello que han perdido el acento.


Se consideran monosilábicos *por motivos ortográficos*; eso no quiere decir que no sean hiatos pronunciándolos.


----------



## Amapolas

Peterdg said:


> Eso es lo que dije también.
> 
> Se consideran monosilábicos *por motivos ortográficos*; eso no quiere decir que no sean hiatos pronunciándolos.


Ah, gracias. Me temo que no te había entendido bien.


----------



## John Sebastián

Thank you all for your kind and detailed explanations. Have learnt a lot.

I know that a,e,o are the three strong vowels and i,u are the two weak vowels. When a strong vowel is put together with a weak one, it forms a syllable.

For "continuar", its conjugation is "continúo,continúas,continúa,continuamos,continuáis,continúan".
According to the standard rule for the accent mark, if a word ends with a vowel, its accent should be pronounced upon the penult syllable(except that a word has an accent mark itself,like"número","lápiz"...)
But my confusion is, when we do the conjugation for "continuar",logically speaking ,it should be"continuo"(without accent) because "uo" is one syllable and the accent should be upon "i".Why the accent mark has to be added upon "u" on purpose?
Like "acariciar→acaricio", this also ends with one syllable "io" and its accent is upon "acar*i*cio" ,which means no accent mark is added on purpose :"acaric*í*o".
Seeing that Amapolas mentioned that "continuo" is just an adjective, I guess if it is to distinguish the adjective from the verb, an accent mark is added specially on "u" in "continúo"?


----------



## S.V.

The tilde is used to separate /i/ and /u/, so they are pronounced as their own syllable: continúo vs. continuo. Listen to both, the stressed syllable changes.

It doesn't happen with /a/ /e/ and /o/ because they don't form diphthongs, for orthographic purposes. Though you_ will _hear _herue_ (_héroe_)_, almuada _(_almohada_),_ peliaron, pelió_, _peliar_, etc. That is, since it is unstressed, we are lazy and mix it into a diphthong (which causes /e/ → /i/ and  /o/ → /u/, to varying degrees).


----------



## Peterdg

John Sebastián said:


> it should be"continuo"(without accent) because "uo" is one syllable and the accent should be upon "i".Why the accent mark has to be added upon "u" on purpose?


If you wrote *no* accent on the "u", the word would be pronounced "cont*i*nuo". But the word is pronounced "contin*ú*o". "Acaricio" is written as it is because the accent, when pronounced, is as follows "acar*i*cio", so tyhe bottom line is that you have to know how the word is pronounced to be able to place the accent mark correctly.


----------



## John Sebastián

Peterdg said:


> If you wrote *no* accent on the "u", the word would be pronounced "cont*i*nuo". But the word is pronounced "contin*ú*o". "Acaricio" is written as it is because the accent, when pronounced, is as follows "acar*i*cio", so tyhe bottom line is that you have to know how the word is pronounced to be able to place the accent mark correctly.



Well,umm, actually the point I just would like to know is, since both of "continuo" and "acaricio" end with just one syllable(uo,io), why one is "continúo" but not "continuo" while the other is "acaricio" but not " acaricío”.
That is to say, in my opinion, the accent mark should be made as the same rule for these two conjugation.


----------



## Peterdg

John Sebastián said:


> why one is "continúo" but not "continuo" while the other is "acaricio" but not " acaricío”.


Just because. These are two different verbs and they happen to have their accent on a different vowel.


----------



## Amapolas

John Sebastián said:


> Well,umm, actually the point I just would like to know is, since both of "continuo" and "acaricio" end with just one syllable(uo,io), why one is "continúo" but not "continuo" while the other is "acaricio" but not " acaricío”.
> That is to say, in my opinion, the accent mark should be made as the same rule for these two conjugation.


Forget about the conjugations.  The accent mark is used to reflect pronunciation. It is there on the U in 'continúo' because that's the way we prnounce it, stressing on the U and making NU and O two different syllables. So, we have four syllables, con-ti-nú-o. In the case of the adjective, we way it with three syllables, con-ti-nuo, and the stress is on TI.
We don't say a-ca-ri-cí-o but a-ca-ri-cio, and this is why there's no accent mark on the I.


----------



## S.V.

Aquí hay una lista de verbos que se rompen en hiatos. Algunos son comunes y otros nunca los verás. _Amplio_ y _amplío_ sería la misma alternancia, adjetivo vs. verbo.


----------



## anahiseri

Peterdg said:


> Se consideran monosilábicos *por motivos ortográficos*; eso no quiere decir que no sean hiatos pronunciándolos.



Peterdg, ¿te refieres a palabras como *guión*?  En caso afirmativo, me puedes explicar este motivo ortográfico, que no entiendo? Yo lo pronuncio como dos sílabas, gui-ón, y por tanto es aguda acabada en n y lleva tilde.


----------



## Circunflejo

John Sebastián said:


> But my confusion is, when we do the conjugation for "continuar",logically speaking ,it should be"continuo"(without accent) because "uo" is one syllable and the accent should be upon "i".Why the accent mark has to be added upon "u" on purpose?



Because in that case uo isn't one syllable but two. To put the exception in written we put a _tilde_ on the u so the reader knows how to pronounce it.



John Sebastián said:


> why one is "continúo" but not "continuo" while the other is "acaricio" but not " acaricío”.



Con-ti-nú-o (the verb form) is pronounced in 4 syllables (as well as a-ca-ri-cio is pronounced in 4 syllables) while con-ti-nuo (the adjective) is pronounced in 3 syllables. Why? That's a question that should answer an expert on history and development of Spanish. You may try asking in the EHL area of the forum.​


anahiseri said:


> Peterdg, ¿te refieres a palabras como *guión*? En caso afirmativo, me puedes explicar este motivo ortográfico, que no entiendo? Yo lo pronuncio como dos sílabas, gui-ón, y por tanto es aguda acabada en n y lleva tilde.



Lee el punto 4: http://www.rae.es/sites/default/files/Principales_novedades_de_la_Ortografia_de_la_lengua_espanola.pdf.


----------



## Peterdg

Circunflejo said:


> Lee el punto 4: http://www.rae.es/sites/default/files/Principales_novedades_de_la_Ortografia_de_la_lengua_espanola.pdf.


----------



## anahiseri

Peterdg said:


>



A ver si lo he comprendido: Dicen estos señores que la ortografía correcta de "guion" es ésa, es decir, monosílabo, pero que son correctas ambas pronunciaciones, como una o dos sílabas. O sea, para "conseguir la unidad en la representación escrita de las voces que contienen . . . . .  tipo de secuencias" (unidad que yo nunca he echado en falta), ahora se abandona el principio de correspondencia entre ortografía y pronunciación. ¿no debería ser este un principio superior al que aspirar? A mí me parece horrible que, por ejemplo, el que huía de los peligros escriba después: "yo hui", como quien dice "yo, huy . . . ." Aún suponiendo que los sres. resuelven algo con este cambio, creo que es  más lo que estropean.


----------



## anahiseri

Peterdg said:


>


----------



## Amapolas

anahiseri said:


> A ver si lo he comprendido: Dicen estos señores que la ortografía correcta de "guion" es ésa, es decir, monosílabo, pero que son correctas ambas pronunciaciones, como una o dos sílabas. O sea, para "conseguir la unidad en la representación escrita de las voces que contienen . . . . .  tipo de secuencias" (unidad que yo nunca he echado en falta), ahora se abandona el principio de correspondencia entre ortografía y pronunciación. ¿no debería ser este un principio superior al que aspirar? A mí me parece horrible que, por ejemplo, el que huía de los peligros escriba después: "yo hui", como quien dice "yo, huy . . . ." Aún suponiendo que los sres. resuelven algo con este cambio, creo que es  más lo que estropean.


Es que "hui" se pronuncia como un monosílabo con la I tónica, mientras que "huy" se pronuncia con la U tónica; no sé si me explico. 

Como sea, yo tomo a la RAE como guía, pero no como dogma. De hecho, para mí todas estas palabritas son bisílabas, así las pronuncio, y así seguiré escribiéndolas -con tilde- porque los viejos nos encariñamos con ciertas costumbres: rió, guión, frió, etc.

Y seguiré escribiendo "más aun" así, pero eso ya es harina de otro costal.


----------



## Circunflejo

anahiseri said:


> Dicen estos señores que la ortografía correcta de "guion" es ésa, es decir, monosílabo, pero que son correctas ambas pronunciaciones, como una o dos sílabas.






anahiseri said:


> O sea, para "conseguir la unidad en la representación escrita de las voces que contienen . . . . . tipo de secuencias" (unidad que yo nunca he echado en falta), ahora se abandona el principio de correspondencia entre ortografía y pronunciación. ¿no debería ser este un principio superior al que aspirar?



Parece ser que para ellos no lo es. Quisiera verles yo explicando a un extranjero que aprende español que pie se escribe igual independientemente de que hagamos referencia a la tercera persona del singular del verbo piar o a la parte del cuerpo que acostumbramos a meter dentro de un zapato pero se pronuncia distinto en cada unos de esos casos... Si realmente les preocupara la unidad en la representación escrita, más valdría que dejaran de aceptar formas como hacera…, que ahora marcan como desusada pero que en 2001 (22ª edición del DRAE) la presentaban como una opción tan válida y actual como acera puesto que no tenía ninguna marca especial, en vez de dedicarse a imponernos una forma de escribir que, con buen criterio, en 1999 la propia RAE dejó a elección de quien escribiera en función de sus preferencias y/o su modo de pronunciar pero se ve que eso de dar algo de libertad para que podamos escoger cómo escribir no les gusta. Y si les preocupara la correspondencia entre ortografía y pronunciación, no solo ni considerarían cuestiones como las que exponen en el punto 4 del enlace sino que buscarían alguna forma para solucionar problemas como el de quienes ponunciamos palabras como paisito en cuatro sílabas y no tenemos forma de representarlo gráficamente. Por cierto, en 1999 la RAE nos daba libertad para acentuar (o no) palabras como guión y ya hemos visto cómo ha evolucionado eso. Ahora nos da libertad para llamar a las letras como tengamos constumbre. ¿Acabará por imponernos también los nombres que ahora propone para ellas?



Amapolas said:


> Como sea, yo tomo a la RAE como guía, pero no como dogma.



Si me ganara la vida escribiendo, quizá no me quedaría más remedio que ajustarme a lo que dice la RAE por ser parte del libro de estilo de allá donde escribiera. Si me ganara la vida enseñando castellano, no me quedaría más remedio que ajustarme a lo que dice la RAE. Como no es el caso, paso de algunas de las cosas que dice la RAE (cada vez que veo eso de Catar me entra un hambre...) pero soy consciente de que en el foro tendré que tenerlas en consideración para que quienes están aprendiendo tengan claro lo que dice la norma puesto que probablemente vayan a ser examinados en base a esa norma (por más que me disgusten algunas cosas de ella).


----------



## Peterdg

Circunflejo said:


> Quisiera verles yo explicando a un extranjero que aprende español que pie se escribe igual independientemente de que hagamos referencia a la tercera persona del singular del verbo piar o a la parte del cuerpo que acostumbramos a meter dentro de un zapato pero se pronuncia distinto en cada unos de esos casos.


Te equivocas. Para nosotros, los "extranjeros", el sistema, como es ahora, es perfecto.

El problema, por lo visto, se encuentra con los hablantes nativos.Lo que hizo la RAE es eliminar lo de hiato o diptongo del sistema de ortografía. Y eso es muy lógico: no es posible utilizar la tilde para desempeñar dos cosas diferentes: indicar dónde se encuentra el acento prosódico E indicar diptongos e hiatos. No os dais cuenta probablemente, pero lo de quebrar un diptongo en hiato e indicarlo con una tilde provoca inconsistencias,

Cuando yo empecé a estudiar español en 1989, 10 años antes de la reforma de la ortografía por la RAE, ya nos enseñaron a escribir "rio", "frio" en lugar de "rió" y "frió" porque no tenía ningún sentido porque también se escribió "dio" y "vio", sin tilde.


anahiseri said:


> ¿no debería ser este un principio superior al que aspirar?


No. El principio al que aspirar la ortografía es indicar lo que significa lo que se escribe. No cambia nada al significado si escribes "guion" o "guión", "rio" o "rió". Pero sí importa que se escriba "río".

La única palabra en español donde la nueva regla presenta una ambigüedad en con "pie". Pero verdaderamente es el único caso. Y ese caso, habrían tenido que resolverlo poniendo una tilde diacrítica en "pié" para el pretérito simple de "piar".


----------



## Amapolas

Peterdg said:


> Y eso es muy lógico: no es posible utilizar la tilde para desempeñar dos cosas diferentes: indicar dónde se encuentra el acento prosódico E indicar diptongos e hiatos. No os dais cuenta probablemente, pero lo de quebrar un diptongo en hiato e indicarlo con una tilde provoca inconsistencias,


No estoy tan segura. Sí se trata de indicar dónde se encuentra el acento prosódico. Para un hablante nativo, guion y guión suenan bien diferentes. Por mi zona, por ejemplo, todos lo decimos con dos sílabas, y escribirlo sin acento suena raro, parece un error (a los que todavía nos preocupamos por la ortografía, que somos cada vez menos, ).


Peterdg said:


> Cuando yo empecé a estudiar español en 1989, 10 años antes de la reforma de la ortografía por la RAE, ya nos enseñaron a escribir "rio", "frio" en lugar de "rió" y "frió" porque no tenía ningún sentido porque también se escribió "dio" y "vio", sin tilde.


Pero creo que no es lo mismo, porque dio y vio (y fue, fui) nunca se han dicho con hiato. En cambio rió, frió, lió, etc., sí.


Peterdg said:


> El principio al que aspirar la ortografía es indicar lo que significa lo que se escribe.


No sé, más bien creo que la ortografía aspira a reflejar cómo se dice, no lo que significa. Si no, no habría homógrafos, y el animal llama tendría distinta ortografía que la llama del fuego o que el verbo llamar en tercera persona, para así indicar el significado. Por dar un ejemplo en inglés, si digo 'you aren't going' o digo 'you ain't going' el significado no varía pero sí la prounciación, y la ortografía refleja esto último.


----------



## John Sebastián

Circunflejo said:


> Con-ti-nú-o (the verb form) is pronounced in 4 syllables (as well as a-ca-ri-cio is pronounced in 4 syllables) while con-ti-nuo (the adjective) is pronounced in 3 syllables. Why?
> That's a question that should answer an expert on history and development of Spanish. You may try asking in the EHL area of the forum.​



Well I see. Now one thing that's come into my mind is, maybe this way of accent arrangement is to avoid misunderstanding caused by ambiguity. If the verb conjugation was continuo, then it would create an ambiguity with the adjective continuo. _e.g. Lo continuo es por un motivo personal._ If the conjugation (first person singular) was the same as the adjective, then the meaning of this sentence may appear slightly different.
And as "acaricio" is not an adjective, it follows the basic pronunciation rule when conjugated, which is stressed as acar*i*cio(without tilde).
Likewise, "ampliar", if its conjugation of the first person singular was amplio, then it would create an ambiguity with the adjective amplio. So its conjugation became "amplío,amplías,amplía...".
This is just my personal assumption as a non-native speaker


----------



## anahiseri

Amapolas said:


> Es que "hui" se pronuncia como un monosílabo con la I tónica, mientras que "huy" se pronuncia con la U tónica; no sé si me explico.
> 
> . . . .


Te explicas perfectamente. Por esa razón, dado que el sistema ortográfico español permite marcar la diferencia claramente con una tilde sobre *huí*,  no entiendo que se considere a partir de ahora incorrecta.


----------



## Amapolas

anahiseri said:


> Te explicas perfectamente. Por esa razón, dado que el sistema ortográfico español permite marcar la diferencia claramente con una tilde sobre *huí*, no entiendo que se considere a partir de ahora incorrecta.


Somos dos.


----------



## Circunflejo

Peterdg said:


> Te equivocas. Para nosotros, los "extranjeros", el sistema, como es ahora, es perfecto.



Y para algunos, si no hubiera ningún acento, como en latín, sería la perfección absoluta.



Peterdg said:


> Cuando yo empecé a estudiar español en 1989, 10 años antes de la reforma de la ortografía por la RAE, ya nos enseñaron a escribir "rio", "frio" en lugar de "rió" y "frió" porque no tenía ningún sentido



Ambas son palabras agudas de dos sílabas terminadas en vocal tónica por lo que siguiendo las reglas generales de acentuación ortográfica deberían tildarse. Si me pusieras de ejemplo continúo, cuya acentuación ortográfica supone una excepción a la regla general que dice que no se tildan las palabras llanas acabadas en vocal, todavía podría encontrarle algún sentido a tus palabras aunque discrepara de tu punto de vista.



John Sebastián said:


> Now one thing that's come into my mind is, maybe this way of accent arrangement is to avoid misunderstanding caused by ambiguity.



No. It's made to reflect our pronounciation of the word. It's the same in the case of the verb puntuar: yo puntúo. And in the case of the verb acentuar: yo acentúo. And in the case of the verb fluctuar: yo fluctúo. And so on. There's no room for misunderstanding in any of the examples that I've just provided and the _tilde_ is used anyway to show that túo is pronounced in two syllables instead of in just one syllable.



anahiseri said:


> Por esa razón, dado que el sistema ortográfico español permite marcar la diferencia claramente con una tilde sobre *huí*, no entiendo que se considere a partir de ahora incorrecta.





Amapolas said:


> Somos dos.



Y conmigo tres. Y creo que si hiciéramos una encuesta seríamos legión.


----------



## Aviador

Circunflejo said:


> Peterdg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cuando yo empecé a estudiar español en 1989, 10 años antes de la reforma de la ortografía por la RAE, ya nos enseñaron a escribir "rio", "frio" en lugar de "rió" y "frió" porque no tenía ningún sentido porque también se escribió "dio" y "vio", sin tilde
> 
> 
> 
> Ambas son palabras agudas de dos sílabas terminadas en vocal tónica por lo que siguiendo las reglas generales de acentuación ortográfica deberían tildarse. Si me pusieras de ejemplo continúo, cuya acentuación ortográfica supone una excepción a la regla general que dice que no se tildan las palabras llanas acabadas en vocal, todavía podría encontrarle algún sentido a tus palabras aunque discrepara de tu punto de vista...
Click to expand...

El problema es que esto no es universal entre los hispanohablantes. Yo pruncio las conjugaciones _rio_ y _frio_ con hiato y acento tónico en la _o_, de la forma en que, por lo visto, tú también lo haces y como lo hacemos en el Cono Sur de Sudamérica. Para nosotros esas palabras son, en consecuencia, agudas terminadas en vocal y tendría sentido que se tildasen, pero no reflejaría la pronunciación de una buena parte de los hispanohablantes. Sería interesante que los compañeros desde México al norte de Sudamérica nos dieran su opinión al respecto.


----------



## Peterdg

Si os gusta, aquí hay un hilo sobre este tema que explica en detalle por qué diferenciar entre hiato y diptongo con una tilde, provoca inconsistencias.

Hay varias (muchas) palabras en español en las que aparece un hiato y que nunca se tildaron para romper el diptongo, y nadie se queja.

Por ejemplo: concluido, ruina, huidiza. Habrá gente que dirá que pronuncia esas palabras como diptongos pero, según la RAE (Esbozo de una nueva gramática de la lengua española, 1.4.11e), son hiatos. Si se indicara el hiato en, por ejemplo "huidiza" o en "arruinado" ¿qué pasaría? El acento prosódico ya no sería correcto. Esa es la inconsistencia de la que hablé y por eso, la tilde no vale para romper diptongos en hiatos.


----------



## anahiseri

Peterdg said:


> Si os gusta, aquí hay un hilo sobre este tema que explica en detalle por qué diferenciar entre hiato y diptongo con una tilde, provoca inconsistencias.
> 
> Hay varias (muchas) palabras en español en las que aparece un hiato y que nunca se tildaron para romper el diptongo, y nadie se queja.
> 
> Por ejemplo: concluido, ruina, huidiza. Habrá gente que dirá que pronuncia esas palabras como diptongos pero, según la RAE (Esbozo de una nueva gramática de la lengua española, 1.4.11e), son hiatos. Si se indicara el hiato en, por ejemplo "huidiza" o en "arruinado" ¿qué pasaría? El acento prosódico ya no sería correcto. Esa es la inconsistencia de la que hablé y por eso, la tilde no vale para romper diptongos en hiatos.



concluido es la única dónde para mí hay hiato. curiosamente ahí no se da el problema. seguiré reflexionando .


----------



## Circunflejo

Aviador said:


> El problema es que esto no es universal entre los hispanohablantes. Yo pruncio las conjugaciones _rio_ y _frio_ con hiato y acento tónico en la _o_, de la forma en que, por lo visto, tú también lo haces y como lo hacemos en el Cono Sur de Sudamérica. Para nosotros esas palabras son, en consecuencia, agudas terminadas en vocal y tendría sentido que se tildasen, pero no reflejaría la pronunciación de una buena parte de los hispanohablantes.



¡Claro que no es universal! Por eso, a mi lo que me gustaría sería que la RAE volviera a la ortografía de 1999 en la que nos dejaba acentuarlas a quienes las pronunciamos con hiato y dejaba no acentuarlas a quienes las pronuncian con diptongo.



Peterdg said:


> Si se indicara el hiato en, por ejemplo "huidiza" o en "arruinado" ¿qué pasaría? El acento prosódico ya no sería correcto.



Cada vez estoy más convencido de que para indicar rupturas de diptongos se debería usar la diéresis como se hace en poesía. Habrá que sugerírselo a la RAE aunque me temo que están a otras cosas. Por cierto, en esos dos ejemplos yo no pronuncio la dupla "ui" como hiato sino diptongo por lo que su ortografía normativa no me causa ningún problema. Sin embargo, defiendo que quienes la pronuncien como hiato puedan representarlo gráficamente de alguna forma.


----------



## Peterdg

Circunflejo said:


> defiendo que quienes la pronuncien como hiato puedan representarlo gráficamente de alguna forma.


¿Y los que pronuncian "pelear" con el diptongo "peliar" también podrían exigir que pudieran representarlo escribiendo "peliar"? Eso sería una olla de grillos.

Como ya expliqué en el hilo  del enlace que puse en el aporte #30 y, con menos detalle, en el aporte #23, no hace falta indicar si algo es hiato o diptongo en la ortografía; lo único que sí importa es indicar donde recae el acento prosódico. "Canto" no es lo mismo que "cantó" porque el acento prosódico determina el significado y por eso es importante representarlo en la ortografía. Si algo es hiato o diptongo no cambia nada al significado. (salvo para una palabra: "pie" y con esa palabra podrían resolver el dilema poniendo una tilde diacrítica en la primera persona del pretérito simple de este verbo).


----------



## John Sebastián

Circunflejo said:


> No. It's made to reflect our pronounciation of the word. It's the same in the case of the verb puntuar: yo puntúo. And in the case of the verb acentuar: yo acentúo. And in the case of the verb fluctuar: yo fluctúo. And so on. There's no room for misunderstanding in any of the examples that I've just provided and the _tilde_ is used anyway to show that túo is pronounced in two syllables instead of in just one syllable.



Well I see,thank you.


----------



## Circunflejo

Peterdg said:


> Como ya expliqué en el hilo del enlace que puse en el aporte #30 y, con menos detalle, en el aporte #23, no hace falta indicar si algo es hiato o diptongo en la ortografía



Ese es un punto de vista y me parece muy respetable. Sin embargo, como ha podido ver, yo tengo otro distinto y creo que el mío es tan respetable como el suyo.


----------



## Peterdg

Circunflejo said:


> creo que el mío es tan respetable como el suyo.


¡Evidentemente!

Mi intención sólo es argumentar por qué la RAE cambió las reglas (y estará claro también que aplaudo el cambio).


----------

